# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  سوفت 28-4 لاجهزة اي جي

## yassirali66

*  هذا السوفت الاساسي 

لعمل  السيرفر المجاني يتم تنزيله بعد
 سوفت المصنع مع التفعيل


IG 740PVR_28.4.2009.rar‏ 
*

----------

